# Something is not working, but I digress



## Bobbla (May 19, 2012)

edit4:
At this point you can skip most of what I have writen... who knows where I will end :/


I just installed a new system and installed a new kernel. But when I boot everything is fine, until I get to the part where I login. Then the system freezes up and prints out four (4) of these:

```
hwpstate0: set freq failed, err 6
```
Then continue to be frozen, I have to push the off button manually in order to shutdown/reboot.

I've done a little research and found that I might be able to remove this problem by adding the following to /boot/loader.conf

```
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
```
But I'm not allowed to login and thus this quickly becomes a problem. :\

I've tried the loader prompt with:
[CMD=""]set hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"[/CMD]
But I have no idea what I'm really doing and the result showed that, so after a little bit of nothing, 
I tried to boot in safe mode, but it slapped a panic in my face with:

```
panic no usable event timer found
```

And in single user mode:

```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```
then freeze.

FreeBSD 9 stable
AMD FX-4100
16GB ECC RAM
ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3

Please help me, I hope I gave you enough information 


edit:
Seems like the problem might be that I have

```
powerd_enable="YES"
```
in /etc/rc.conf but I unsure how to edit it.. I tried to boot up the DVD so that I could use the fixit mode, but it just ignored the DVD drive. So I was wondering, anybody know if I can edit a file from loader prompt?

edit2:
Got the DVD working after unplugging everything but the OS SSD and DVD drive. I then commented out 
	
	



```
powerd_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf but screen sorta freezed anyway. But when I tried to log in via ssh things seems fine. I could even see messages on the screen from when I did something that the FreeBSD didn't agree with. But I still don't know what to think.. why is the keyboard not working?? :S

edit3:
Realized that the title was no longer correct so I might as well change the it.. so I did.

edit4:
I figure that I did something wrong while writing the kernal conf file to the custom kernel because a USB keyboard seems to do fine when connected. But now I'm not allowed to recompile getting some error 
	
	



```
Shared object has no run-time symbol table
```
 while trying to 
	
	



```
make buildworld
```
I started all of this on a clean system install, then http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=16841#post16841 until I hit 5. then I started this post.. Not sure where this is going.. but I'm going to bed x(


----------

